# LOL Planning to Upgrade my eMachine eTower 466is



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok you know the eMachine in my System Specs Thingyu.
I am planning to Gut it!

Here is my Propsed idea to put in it 
Motherboard-  ASUS P5GC-MX/1333 LGA 775 Intel 945GC Micro ATX Intel Motherboard- $49.99
RAM-  OCZ Gold Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory- $43.99
CD Drive-  ASUS Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E818AT- $19.99
CD Burner- LG Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD Burner- $24.99
HDD-  Seagate Barracuda ES ST3320620NS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive- $89.99
Processor-  Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor- $179.99
Graphic-  KFA2 by Galaxy 96SHF7HUFEXX GeForce 9600 GSO 384MB 192-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card- $129.99
CPU Cooler-  ASUS V-70 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler- $29.99
Case Fan-  Azenx Blitztorm BT-SC70BBL 70mm Red LED PCI Slot Case Cooler- $17.99
OS-  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 English NA DVD - $222.99 
OS2- Linux Ubuntu 8.04 LTS - $0.00
Wifi Card-  BELKIN F5D8001 IEEE 802.11b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft 32bit PCI N1 Wireless Desktop Card Up to 300Mbps Data Rates 64/128-Bit WEP, WPA, WPA2 -$79.99
Router-  BELKIN F5D8232-4 IEEE 802.3/3u/3ab, IEEE 11b/g, IEEE 802.11n Draft Wireless Router- $129.99

Total $1001.89~estimated

so would it work?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Would work just fine. But . . . 

Scrap the e6420, go e4600. Where's your power supply? Why a 320GB for $89 when you can get a 500GB for ~95?


----------



## a111087 (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah, your current PSU is probably not enough, especially if you are panning on OCing
choose something of a good quality like Corsair, PC power and cooling, and like that...


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

My vote is for Silverstone.  And if you do plan on OCing, from what I have read about that board, and is generally known about ECS boards that are cheaper, they are not made for overclocking.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats the budget?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Just assuming, a grand or cheaper.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> My vote is for Silverstone.  And if you do plan on OCing, from what I have read about that board, and is generally known about ECS boards that are cheaper, they are not made for overclocking.



Silverstone *Decathlon* is great if you don't care about how much your electric bill costs.  They are around 60-70% efficient.  I don't mind, though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Silverstone is great if you don't care about how much your electric bill costs.



Why does everyoen mention a cost of an electric bill with higher wattage rated power supplies? A power supply will only draw what is needed, not a 750W unit drawing 750W whenever it is powered. 

Man DD, I have quoted you the past 3 posts. Sup with that tonight?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

That's why I got one that is 80%.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why does everyoen mention a cost of an electric bill with higher wattage rated power supplies? A power supply will only draw what is needed, not a 750W unit drawing 750W whenever it is powered.
> 
> Man DD, I have quoted you the past 3 posts. Sup with that tonight?



Dude.  The Silverstone Decathlon series isn't efficient.  Look.  Find one with 80 Plus Cert.  You won't.  I'm just saying, if you want a Decathlon, make sure you're not paying the electric bill.  Many high wattage PSU's are very efficient.

I should have said the Decathlon series specifically.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

I am just saying if its a 76% efficient unit, taking your Ss Decathlon example, means that you have a ~750W max, what happenns if you only need 500W of that power? That's all it will draw from the wall is what you need is 500W. Ok, i will go back to my dungeon now.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=da750&area=usa  According to Silverstone's website your PSU is 80%.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

PSU's have different efficiencies at different wattage draws.  I think your analysis of it is wrong.



			
				ExtremeOverclocking.com said:
			
		

> A power supply's efficiency rating is determined by the ratio of AC power going in to the DC power going out. Generally this comparison is done using Watts as a common unit of measurement. Anything less than 100% efficiency is dissipated wastefully as heat. In reality no power supply will be 100% efficient, that's just a fact of life, however you can (and should) avoid power supplies with very low efficiency ratings.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=da750&area=usa  According to Silverstone's website your PSU is 80%.



O snap!  I stand corrected on that aspect


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Im not talking about the efficiency of the units itself, I am talking about the power draw from the wall.

Sorry to go o/t here but ... really look into a different cpu and possibly a different board. Trust me, you will thank me at a later date.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

Apologies to the O/P 



JrRacinFan said:


> Im not talking about the efficiency of the units itself, I am talking about the power draw from the wall.



It's simple math.

If your PSU is 100% efficient, it will output no heat, and draw the same from the wall as your system is asking for.

Let's say my PSU is 80% efficient at a 500W load.  That means that my PSU is giving my system 500W of DC power, and is pulling 625W from the wall.

Normally, if the system asks for less power, the efficiency is better.  So if my system only pulled 300W, it would probably be closer to 88% efficient, and have less AC power converted to heat instead of DC power.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

Or shipping...or tax 

Get a G33 motherboard, and a 9600GT instead of the GSO.  An E7200 would be better as well if overclocking or trying to save power.

And Newegg has a promotion right now.  Seagate or Samsung 750GB drive for $100.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 18, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Whats the budget?



Errr..Fuck... I need to come up with one.. This is in planning stage not the actual buying stage.
I quit my job and i have $500 in reserve (Which i am buying a new camera) Umm maybe i should wait till i have money before planning.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 18, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Definitely ditch the e6420 at $180. Go for a c2d with an 800mhz fsb and you can overclock it a bit more with lower end motherboards.
> 
> Also, get an OEM vista Home Premium Disc.
> 
> ...



Umm i am using the Original Case from my eMachine that is a MicroATX Tower? it has 4 Expansion Bay Plates on the back.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Or shipping...or tax
> 
> Get a G33 motherboard, and a 9600GT instead of the GSO.  An E7200 would be better as well if overclocking or trying to save power.
> 
> And Newegg has a promotion right now.  Seagate or Samsung 750GB drive for $100.


It may be awhile before i actually get money. I was using this as a basis if my specs would work in genral. I am not buying anything yet
I know things will be better in the future.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 18, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind, I misread the motherboard in the OP. XD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> It's simple math.
> 
> If your PSU is 100% efficient, it will output no heat, and draw the same from the wall as your system is asking for.
> 
> ...



Ok so .. What you're saying is not right. Your rig is asking for 350W but the PSU is giving 600W and pulling 500W from the wall? That's what I take it as.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

No.  System needs 500W.  PSU @ 500W is 80% efficient.  This means that from the wall, the PSU pulls 625W.

Where'd you get 350?  PSU ratings are based off of how much power they can give the system under load.  So, my PSU can handle a system that needs 750W of power.  If it's 80% efficient at full load, it would pull 937.5W from the wall, and the other 187.5W would be lost through heat.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

argard said:


> hauhau I know how you can save $222.99!!
> Don't buy "OS- Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 English NA DVD", download it from here!
> 
> Now you can spend some money in other stuffs
> ...



Wow spam much?  Enjoy the ban...


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly, that is probably the most foolish thing to do is link to a site that provides illegal downloads.


----------



## argard (Jun 18, 2008)

You can save $222.99
Just don't buy OS- Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 English NA DVD  Download it from mininova [Hehehhe, I Can't put the link hauhauhau the post will be deleted ] . Thus you can spend this money in other better stuffs  Like a powerfull PSU =D Tchauzinho


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

.................................................................................quit suggesting pirating software please.


----------



## a111087 (Jun 18, 2008)

well, NeotonicDragon3, save up some money right now. 
prices for video cards are about to change so that might be good...


----------



## argard (Jun 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> .................................................................................quit suggesting pirating software please.



Hhahahah low funds and great intentions(better stuff)! this is the exit.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone say low budget? I swear someone could have said my name ....

<-- See specs
Whole rig cost in total approx $725.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

You should update your STB on the MB to just the DFI.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

Omg I just realized...Julie??? LMFAO!!!


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dont bother with 4 GB of RAM; you'll be fine with 2 or 3.
CPU, make it either a E4x00 or a E7200, and you'll be fine.
PSU, 80% or higher.
Other than that, everything else is good!


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 19, 2008)

argard said:


> Hhahahah low funds and great intentions(better stuff)! this is the exit.



Or I can Dual Boot Ubuntu, and Kubuntu. I don't use illegal Operating systems :shadedshu


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Someone say low budget? I swear someone could have said my name ....
> 
> <-- See specs
> Whole rig cost in total approx $725.



Besides the Celeron Processor. it looks Grand


----------

